# [suche] nette,familiäre Horden-Gilde.



## Doenerman (25. August 2014)

Grüß dich,

ich suche eine nette,familiäre, casual Gilde auf Seite der PVE-Horde.

Ich bin zur Zeit auf den Server Norgannon, aber unsere Gilde löst sich so langsam auf. 
Bin die meiste Zeit des Tages alleine unterwegs.

Ich suche gemeinsame Gildenaktivitäten wie: Instanzen, Raids, PvP oder Quests und sonstiges.
Ihr solltet das Ganze aber als Spiel betrachten wo auch mal das RL dazwischen funkt (Kinder,Hund usw).
Auch ein gepflegter, reifer Umgang sollte vorhanden sein. Spässe sind natürlich willkommen!

Ich habe ca. 7 Jahre WoW Erfahrung. Mehrere Chars auf Lv90, wobei ich 2-3 gerne spiele (Schami,Mage & Hexer). Bin also für Klassenbeschränkungen offen.

Ich bin hilfsbereit (kleiner Level helfen usw), kritikfähig, mehrere Stunden am Tag On und loyal (ich wechsel nicht gerne die Gilden (Gildenhopping). Aus diesen Grund suche ich eine Hordenheimat!

Falls Ihr weitere Fragen habt, meldet Euch einfach.

Gruß....
Doenerman


----------

